# Youth shotgun



## gumby

I have a nine year old daughter who wants to hunt with me. I took her dove hunting with me last Saturday, and she did good. She has never taken a shot and my pump is just too long for her. A friend has offered a Charles Daly 20 gauge semi auto that he says has very little recoil. Where can I buy one of these guns?? I did a search on youth shotguns, and didn't find much. What I'm really looking for is a used one (she's tall and long and will be in a full size gun soon.) Anyone know anyone with something similar they want to part with?? I'd like a semi auto to minimize the recoil. My 12 gauge kinda scared her. Too loud.   Even with ear plugs she was whining. She still wants to go with me tomorrow and Saturday though.   Send me a PM if you have a lead. I know they are cheap new, but so am I.


----------



## Winn Dixie

gumby said:
			
		

> I have a nine year old daughter who wants to hunt with me. I took her dove hunting with me last Saturday, and she did good. She has never taken a shot and my pump is just too long for her. A friend has offered a Charles Daly 20 gauge semi auto that he says has very little recoil. Where can I buy one of these guns?? I did a search on youth shotguns, and didn't find much. What I'm really looking for is a used one (she's tall and long and will be in a full size gun soon.) Anyone know anyone with something similar they want to part with?? I'd like a semi auto to minimize the recoil. My 12 gauge kinda scared her. Too loud.   Even with ear plugs she was whining. She still wants to go with me tomorrow and Saturday though.   Send me a PM if you have a lead. I know they are cheap new, but so am I.



She wants to kill bambi and the bird of peace?


----------



## Dickinsmd

Get her a a .500 S&W Click-->


----------



## Dickinsmd

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> She wants to kill bambi and the bird of peace?


Suck it sista.  It's southern MD and we hunt here.


----------



## Winn Dixie

Dickinsmd said:
			
		

> Suck it sista.  It's southern MD and we hunt here.



Doesn't make it right now, does it?  I just can't imagine being 12 years old and wanting to kill animals -- maybe it's just me.  We worry about people like Jeffrey Dalmer (sp?) who killed the family kittens, but we don't worry when we hand them a gun, show them how to use it and then say have at it?


----------



## Dickinsmd

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> Doesn't make it right now, does it?  I just can't imagine being 12 years old and wanting to kill animals -- maybe it's just me.  We worry about people like Jeffrey Dalmer (sp?) who killed the family kittens, but we don't worry when we hand them a gun, show them how to use it and then say have at it?


Does make it right and it's legal.  And it is just you. Nice analogy.....


----------



## Pete

gumby said:
			
		

> I have a nine year old daughter who wants to hunt with me. I took her dove hunting with me last Saturday, and she did good. She has never taken a shot and my pump is just too long for her. A friend has offered a Charles Daly 20 gauge semi auto that he says has very little recoil. Where can I buy one of these guns?? I did a search on youth shotguns, and didn't find much. What I'm really looking for is a used one (she's tall and long and will be in a full size gun soon.) Anyone know anyone with something similar they want to part with?? I'd like a semi auto to minimize the recoil. My 12 gauge kinda scared her. Too loud.   Even with ear plugs she was whining. She still wants to go with me tomorrow and Saturday though.   Send me a PM if you have a lead. I know they are cheap new, but so am I.


My first shotgun as a kid was a Western Auto 20 Ga. pump.  It had a shorter action and it didn't kick too much, but it was the crookedest shooting gun I ever owned.  

I haven't looked at guns for years, are 16Ga. still around?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> She wants to kill bambi and the bird of peace?


Never had homemade deer jerky or a deer burger have ya?? How 'bout doves in gravy.   Is fishing repulsive too?


----------



## gumby

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> Doesn't make it right now, does it?  I just can't imagine being 12 years old and wanting to kill animals -- maybe it's just me.  We worry about people like Jeffrey Dalmer (sp?) who killed the family kittens, but we don't worry when we hand them a gun, show them how to use it and then say have at it?


She's 9 years old and love the taste of duck, goose, Bambi and Thumper. Why is it that people associate safe hunting practices with Jeffery Dahmer and  killing animals?? That's not logical thinking. I want her to be safe and know how to handle a firearm. Her Mom is pretty good with a Glock (taught by her Dad an X cop). Everyone should know how to use a firearm safely. My 4 year old son will have a 410 by 6 years old. Hunting is legal. I follow the letter of the law and will teach my kids to do the same. I have never in my life ever thought about shooting another person(Unless I'm defending mine). Millions of firearm enthusiasts feel the same way I do. Guarantee we outnumber people who think like you. I'm not a stat freak, but I bet the numbers are there.


----------



## Lugnut

I'll second that Charles Daly 20 gauge but my first hots with a shotgun were with a 12gauge at about the same age. #9 shot with light loads. Wasn't too loud either.

Oh and Winn Dixie...   

Go take some blankets and food to the bums in DC if you want to fight injustice. At least those are PEOPLE.


----------



## Dickinsmd

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Never had homemade deer jerky or a deer burger have ya?? How 'bout doves in gravy.   Is fishing repulsive too?


Fish aren't "cute" fool.


----------



## Winn Dixie

gumby said:
			
		

> She's 9 years old and love the taste of duck, goose, Bambi and Thumper. Why is it that people associate safe hunting practices with Jeffery Dahmer and  killing animals?? That's not logical thinking. I want her to be safe and know how to handle a firearm. Her Mom is pretty good with a Glock (taught by her Dad an X cop). Everyone should know how to use a firearm safely. My 4 year old son will have a 410 by 6 years old. Hunting is legal. I follow the letter of the law and will teach my kids to do the same. I have never in my life ever thought about shooting another person(Unless I'm defending mine). Millions of firearm enthusiasts feel the same way I do. Guarantee we outnumber people who think like you. I'm not a stat freak, but I bet the numbers are there.



Oops, sorry, I can't imagine a 9 year old wanting to kill animals.  I can use a firearm safely but I would not kill anything for fun.


----------



## gumby

Dickinsmd said:
			
		

> Fish aren't "cute" fool.


I don't know who's MPD this is, but I think I love You.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Dickinsmd said:
			
		

> Fish aren't "cute" fool.


Says who??


----------



## gumby

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> Oops, sorry, I can't imagine a 9 year old wanting to kill animals.  I can use a firearm safely but I would not kill anything for fun.



For fun and food. We don't waste a thing. She's saving feathers for a pillow.


----------



## Winn Dixie

Lugnut said:
			
		

> I'll second that Charles Daly 20 gauge but my first hots with a shotgun were with a 12gauge at about the same age. #9 shot with light loads. Wasn't too loud either.
> 
> Oh and Winn Dixie...
> 
> Go take some blankets and food to the bums in DC if you want to fight injustice. At least those are PEOPLE.



They're all God's creatures and killing is killing and killing for fun is just not right.


----------



## Winn Dixie

gumby said:
			
		

> For fun and food. We don't waste a thing. She's saving feathers for a pillow.



You're just sick!


----------



## Dickinsmd

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> They're all God's creatures and killing is killing and killing for fun is just not right.


You ever consider that just maybe they eat what they hunt??   

Now go hug a tree and kiss a squirrel.


----------



## gumby

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> You're just sick!


Have you never slept on a goose down pillow?? They killed that bird just for the feathers. At least we use all of what we kill. Or as much as possible


----------



## Pete

Kinda pricey but it fits the bill. 

I have a Browning BPS and it is too heavy for a 9 year old.  I am left handed so I opted for a Browning because it ejects shells down and not out the side.


----------



## kwillia

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> Doesn't make it right now, does it?  I just can't imagine being 12 years old and wanting to kill animals -- maybe it's just me.  We worry about people like Jeffrey Dalmer (sp?) who killed the family kittens, but we don't worry when we hand them a gun, show them how to use it and then say have at it?


Oh stop. If a 12 year old is responsible enough to do the training, make a clean kill and then dress and eat the kill more power to her. At least she is getting fresh, non-chemicalized meat rather than the saran wrapped stuff we pick up in the grocery stores. 

Or are you a vegetarian...


----------



## Winn Dixie

Dickinsmd said:
			
		

> You ever consider that just maybe they eat what they hunt??



Why, aren't they allowed in Giant, Food Lion or Safeway?


----------



## Dickinsmd

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> You're just sick!


God bless America!!! 
My daughter with her first!!


----------



## gumby

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh stop. If a 12 year old is responsible enough to do the training, make a clean kill and then dress and eat the kill more power to her. At least she is getting fresh, non-chemicalized meat rather than the saran wrapped stuff we pick up in the grocery stores.
> 
> Or are you a vegetarian...



She helps me clean everything. Hunter safety course next month. She'll be fine. Could be a career trap shooter.


----------



## Winn Dixie

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh stop. If a 12 year old is responsible enough to do the training, make a clean kill and then dress and eat the kill more power to her. At least she is getting fresh, non-chemicalized meat rather than the saran wrapped stuff we pick up in the grocery stores.
> 
> Or are you a vegetarian...



Oh Kwillia, be nice, you're one of my favorite forumites.


----------



## garyt27

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Never had homemade deer jerky or a deer burger have ya?? How 'bout doves in gravy.   Is fishing repulsive too?


No, Just you.


----------



## kwillia

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> Why, aren't they allowed in Giant, Food Lion or Safeway?


Do you realize Giant, Food Lion and Safeway get there meat from slaughtered animals...


----------



## Mikeinsmd

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh stop. If a 12 year old is responsible enough to do the training, make a clean kill and then dress and eat the kill more power to her. At least she is getting fresh, non-chemicalized meat rather than the saran wrapped stuff we pick up in the grocery stores.  Or are you a vegetarian...


Roger that Kuwuaiallia baybay!!


----------



## gumby

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> Why, aren't they allowed in Giant, Food Lion or Safeway?




We go to Nicks of Clinton for fresh rabbit when it's out of season.  Ever try possum???  Tastes like muskrat.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

garyt27 said:
			
		

> No, Just you.


Hiya Tard!!!


----------



## kwillia

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> Oh Kwillia, be nice, you're one of my favorite forumites.


Trust me I am being nice... I just can't stand hypocrites. I personally could not bring myself to take the life of an animal, but until I give up eating meat, wearing leather and slurping Jello I have no right to think I'm better than someone who kills their own dinner.


----------



## Pete

http://www.charlesdaly.com/html/products/firearms/shotguns/SemiAuto/safield.asp#

They have a youth model but it is not in stock.  $380 is a better price than $1100 for the Browning.


----------



## FireBrand

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> Why, aren't they allowed in Giant, Food Lion or Safeway?


Would it be OK with you if the local hunters sold the
Meat to local supermakets for packaging and retail ?
Here I go repeating myself but:
I think that Southern Maryland would be a prime location
to start up a venison fast food chain.

You could call it "More Buck for your Doe"
(or "More Doe for your Buck" would work too.)

at the sign of the "Golden Antlers".

sides could include "Squirrely Fries"

Don't forget to try the "Big Bambi Burger"<!-- / message --><!-- edit note -->


----------



## Winn Dixie

kwillia said:
			
		

> Trust me I am being nice... I just can't stand hypocrites. I personally could not bring myself to take the life of an animal, but until I give up eating meat, wearing leather and slurping Jello I have no right to think I'm better than someone who kills their own dinner.



I'm not saying I'm better than someone who kills, I'm saying it makes me sad to see young people taught to kill.  Just me, I guess, but I just don't like seeing dead animals as trophies.


----------



## Pete

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> I'm not saying I'm better than someone who kills, I'm saying it makes me sad to see young people taught to kill.  Just me, I guess, but I just don't like seeing dead animals as trophies.


I like seeing animals killed for stew, steaks, ribs, chops and bugers.


----------



## Winn Dixie

Pete said:
			
		

> I like seeing animals killed for stew, steaks, ribs, chops and bugers.



Okay, okay, okay, I surrender.  Goodnight to one and all.


----------



## Pete

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> Okay, okay, okay, I surrender.  Goodnight to one and all.


Go kill something


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> I just don't like seeing dead animals as trophies.


I'm with ya there Dix!!! I prefer live ones tranquilized and on a tether!!


----------



## kwillia

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> I'm not saying I'm better than someone who kills, I'm saying it makes me sad to see young people taught to kill.  Just me, I guess, but I just don't like seeing dead animals as trophies.


I personally don't like it one bit either. The only prenup for my marriage was that my husband to be had better hope that we ended up with a house with a garage because I didn't want to live with dead animals as decoration in my house. He agreed to the compromise. We got married. A few years later he bagged a buck. He got the head mounted and proudly brought it home... It was at that point that he realized I was serious and Fred has been hanging in the garage ever since. 

My point is that if we are meat eaters we have to also accept that meat comes from dead animals. If we chose to get ours from nondiscript styrofoam trays wrapped in clear plastic, so be it. Others chose to bag and process their own. 

One more thing you and I have to come to terms with. Hunting is a natural part of the food chain. Since we have wiped out the natural chain, the population control of most animals is now in the hands of humans.  That is a fact of nature... and fact of life.


----------



## gumby

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> I'm not saying I'm better than someone who kills, I'm saying it makes me sad to see young people taught to kill.  Just me, I guess, but I just don't like seeing dead animals as trophies.




We don't hunt for trophys. Thats a bonus. We hunt for sport and food. Top of the food chain.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> I'm with ya there Dix!!! I prefer live ones tranquilized and on a tether!!


Or these.....


----------



## gumby

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Or these.....




That would be a Drake Blackhead(AKA Bluebill), a Male Whistler and a Dipper. Along with a cheezy Drake Mallard decoy.   That picture was just taken in your family room.


----------



## Dickinsmd

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> I'm saying it makes me sad to see young people taught to kill.  Just me, I guess, but I just don't like seeing dead animals as trophies.


I agree!!! Why can't kids today just stick to X-box and PS2.  You know, the games where they shoot humans.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

gumby said:
			
		

> That would be a Drake Blackhead(AKA Bluebill), a Male Whistler and a Dipper. Along with a cheezy Drake Mallard decoy.   That picture was just taken in your family room.


You  It was taken March 1, 2005. 

Blackhead = Scaup
Whistler = Goldeneye
Dipper = Drake Buffelhead
Capt. Clemmy Cheseldine made the decoy.


----------



## oldman

gumby said:
			
		

> We go to Nicks of Clinton for fresh rabbit when it's out of season.  Ever try possum???  Tastes like muskrat.



If I'm not mistaken Nicks gets those rabbits from Asia, China I think but am not positive.  They still taste good no matter where they come from.


----------



## Winn Dixie

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> Okay, okay, okay, I surrender.  Goodnight to one and all.



Thanks for all the red, especially to the person who was up in the early a.m.:

 Youth shotgun 09-14-2006 07:16 PM Dumbass 
Youth shotgun 09-15-2006 12:34 AM Get over it. If it is hunting and using the kill it's ok. just don't hunt and throw the kill away. I hunt myself and sons and daughters will also.. Emnjoe 
Youth shotgun 09-14-2006 08:06 PM You're just an ass  
Youth shotgun 09-14-2006 07:45 PM Idiot


----------



## baileydog

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> She wants to kill bambi and the bird of peace?




 Why do want to kill beautiful animals.


----------



## Pete

baileydog said:
			
		

> Why do want to kill beautiful animals.


Because the gravy slides off if they are still alive and running around.


----------



## Lugnut

Pete said:
			
		

> Because the gravy slides off if they are still alive and running around.



Stop posting this crap when I'm drinking!

 I have to go clean my keyboard again.


----------



## desertrat

oldman said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken Nicks gets those rabbits from Asia, China I think but am not positive.  They still taste good no matter where they come from.


A skinned rabbit looks a lot like a skinned cat don't you think?


----------



## itsbob

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> Doesn't make it right now, does it?  I just can't imagine being 12 years old and wanting to kill animals -- maybe it's just me.  We worry about people like Jeffrey Dalmer (sp?) who killed the family kittens, but we don't worry when we hand them a gun, show them how to use it and then say have at it?


There's a difference between killing for fun like Dahmer, and teaching your kids how to hunt and everything that goes with hunting.. Gun Safety, outdoor skills and ecology to include protecting habitat and the animals themselves.

Hunters do more for protecting the environment and protecting habitat then many other so called tree hugging clubs.

And when you say, "We  don't worry when we hand them a gun" shows your ignorance on the matter.  Maybe you should take a hunters safety course so you can get an idea of what you are talking about.

I don't know of any kids that were taught the right and safe way to handle guns, and were taught how to hunt by their dads that have grown up to be cannibals or serial killers.


----------



## Winn Dixie

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> Do you eat meat? (yes i know its an analogy thats been used before)
> 
> 
> The hunting and fishing license fee system is the primary method of financing wildlife management and protecting the habitat and open space in which the wildlife lives. Jeffrey Dalmer (sp?) didnt do any of this
> Hunting and fishing are necessary tools in wildlife management for maintaining healthy and diverse populations of wildlife.
> Hunters have been and continue to be among the foremost supporters of sound wildlife management and conservation practices in the United States.
> Hunters and organizations related to hunting provide direct assistance to wildlife managers and enforcement officers at all levels of government.
> Hunting is an essential component of effective wildlife management, in that it tends to reduce conflicts between people and wildlife and provides incentives for the conservation of wildlife habitats and ecosystems on which wildlife depends.
> Hunting contributes over $30 billion to the economy each year Through licensing, permits, firearms, and accessory purchases
> Hunting provides food for people. For nearly a decade, hunters have provided thousands of pounds of game meat through donation programs such as Hunters Sharing the Harvest and Hunters for the Hungry. I myself donate most of my Deer to Southern Maryland Needy Family organizations
> Hunting helps manage animal populations resulting in less human/animal traffic accidents  Gee maybe thats why has Montgomery County now re-instuted extended Hunting?
> The socialization into gun ownership is also vastly different for legal and illegal gun owners. [Adolescents] who own legal guns have fathers who own guns for sport and hunting. On the other hand, those who own illegal guns have friends who own illegal guns and are far more likely to be gang members. (U.S. Dept. Of Justice, March 1994, Office of Juvenile Justice & Delinquency Prevention -Urban Delinquency & Substance Abuse, July 1993.)
> The vehicle that actually transforms money into habitat, ecological study into proven conservation tactics, and the idea of harmony between nature and society into reality is the Pittman-Robertson Federal Aid in Wildlife Restoration Act. *Who fuels this vehicle? Sportsmen* not by those who dont understand Hunting or the Benefits of it
> The *approximately 200 million dollars * generated by Pittman-Robertson each year are *matched with sportsmens' dollars at the state level to pay for projects that will restore wildlife populations, expand habitat and train hunters*. To date, more than $4.2 billion in federal excise revenue has been generated. (U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service).



Wow, I hope you're not at work putting all this together.


----------



## Winn Dixie

itsbob said:
			
		

> There's a difference between killing for fun like Dahmer, and teaching your kids how to hunt and everything that goes with hunting.. Gun Safety, outdoor skills and ecology to include protecting habitat and the animals themselves.
> 
> Hunters do more for protecting the environment and protecting habitat then many other so called tree hugging clubs.
> 
> And when you say, "We  don't worry when we hand them a gun" shows your ignorance on the matter.  Maybe you should take a hunters safety course so you can get an idea of what you are talking about.
> 
> I don't know of any kids that were taught the right and safe way to handle guns, and were taught how to hunt by their dads that have grown up to be cannibals or serial killers.



Oh, leave me alone.  I don't like hunting and you do.  I don't like children being handed guns and you do.  No matter how many "courses" anyone takes you can never know the mental state of the person you are "teaching" to kill.  I don't "hug" trees, I respect nature and I respect other human beings.  I love life and and I hate it that humans have the ability to snatch it away with the pull of a trigger.


----------



## jwwb2000

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> Oh, leave me alone.  I don't like hunting and you do.  I don't like children being handed guns and you do.  No matter how many "courses" anyone takes you can never know the mental state of the person you are "teaching" to kill.  I don't "hug" trees, I respect nature and I respect other human beings.  I love life and and I hate it that humans have the ability to snatch it away with the pull of a trigger.


----------



## Winn Dixie

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> My son doesnt have to be Handed anything.  he has his own Guns
> 
> It must really pizz you off knowing that my 12 year old son walks down to the next door (used loosely, since they are a mile away) neighbors farm, *IN FULL DAYLIGHT*, with either his .410 for squirrel hunting (which has been in season for 13 days) or 12 Gauge to hunt Crow almost everyday (and gets paid for it too).



It doesn't "pizz" me off, it makes me sad that he's paid to kill.


----------



## itsbob

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> Oh, leave me alone.  I don't like hunting and you do.  I don't like children being handed guns and you do.  No matter how many "courses" anyone takes you can never know the mental state of the person you are "teaching" to kill.  I don't "hug" trees, I respect nature and I respect other human beings.  I love life and and I hate it that humans have the ability to snatch it away with the pull of a trigger.


The problem with your logic is, those kids that have no training or familiarity are the ones that are most dangerous with guns.  

60 minutes did a bit with kids from two families.  A "hunting family" and an anti gun family.. They left the kids to play in the playground and planted a dummy gun for them to find.

The hunting family's children left the gun where it was and went and got their parents to tell them what they found, the non-gun family, their kid picked it  up, pointed it at his friends and his siblings, and played with it like a toy.. Their parents were taped as they watched, and the look of horror on their faces..

Which kid would you rather have?


----------



## Winn Dixie

itsbob said:
			
		

> The problem with your logic is, those kids that have no training or familiarity are the ones that are most dangerous with guns.
> 
> 60 minutes did a bit with kids from two families.  A "hunting family" and an anti gun family.. They left the kids to play in the playground and planted a dummy gun for them to find.
> 
> The hunting family's children left the gun where it was and went and got their parents to tell them what they found, the non-gun family, their kid picked it  up, pointed it at his friends and his siblings, and played with it like a toy.. Their parents were taped as they watched, and the look of horror on their faces..
> 
> Which kid would you rather have?



There is no problem with my "logic".  I don't believe in killing.  Despite all the opinions to the contrary, I'm not speaking to the gun ownership, licensing, etc. issues.  I just don't believe in killing period and I don't believe children should be taught to kill.


----------



## desertrat

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> It doesn't "pizz" me off, it makes me sad that he's paid to kill.


Is it ok to use mouse traps?


----------



## Winn Dixie

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> your an idiot, he's paid to help the farmer keep crop damage down.



No, he's paid to kill the crows.


----------



## Winn Dixie

desertrat said:
			
		

> Is it ok to use mouse traps?



No.


----------



## Winn Dixie

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> what do you think crows and squirrels eat?



The corn, seed and nuts I put out for them.


----------



## desertrat

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> No.


How about bug spray?


----------



## Winn Dixie

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> So besides acclimatizing wild animals to become a nuissance by expecting food from humans (which damages the wild animals)  what have you done to help both wild animals and the environment.
> 
> i know what my son, myself and millions of other hunters have done



If you consider killing the animals helping them, I guess you've done a lot more than me.  What exactly is "acclimatizing"?  So, what you're saying is that if we're good to the animals that's bad but if we kill the animals that's good?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> Wow, I hope you're not at work putting all this together.


You sign his paycheck?? 

I guess it's not ok to catch fish either?  Oysters, crabs???

Spray for mosquitos, flys, roaches??  Hmmmmm...??? Ever kill a bug?  

What about plants?? They're one of Gods living creatures and have feelings too yanno!!! 

What do you eat to sustain life anyway??


----------



## desertrat

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> You sign his paycheck??
> 
> I guess it's not ok to catch fish either?  Oysters, crabs???
> 
> Spray for mosquitos, flys, roaches??  Hmmmmm...??? Ever kill a bug?
> 
> What about plants?? They're one of Gods living creatures and have feelings too yanno!!!
> 
> What do you eat to sustain life anyway??


That's where I was going. Next question. Do you ever take antibiotics? Mouthwash?


----------



## itsbob

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> If you consider killing the animals helping them, I guess you've done a lot more than me.  What exactly is "acclimatizing"?  So, what you're saying is that if we're good to the animals that's bad but if we kill the animals that's good?


So what do you eat??

Are you a 100% vegetarian??


----------



## kwillia

itsbob said:
			
		

> So what do you eat??
> 
> Are you a 100% vegetarian??



It can be done...

My brother is... has been since the age of 17. Reads all labels, doesn't eat anything with meat byproducts in it either.... no gelatin, no lard, etc. 

He doesn't wear leather. Doesn't kill rodents or insects.


----------



## Winn Dixie

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> You sign his paycheck??
> 
> I guess it's not ok to catch fish either?  Oysters, crabs???
> 
> Spray for mosquitos, flys, roaches??  Hmmmmm...??? Ever kill a bug?
> 
> What about plants?? They're one of Gods living creatures and have feelings too yanno!!!
> 
> What do you eat to sustain life anyway??



You're just getting silly now.  My point is I just don't think it's right to take a young impressionable mind, hand it a gun and tell it it's okay to kill.  Goodness knows I have friends and relatives who are hunters but it doesn't mean I just look the other way when I see children being handed guns.  Life is precious and that's what the children need to be taught.  How do you say to a 9 year old, "Okay, go kill the squirrel but leave the cat alone?"  Why is the cat more important than the squirrel, just because you've decided to have a cat for a pet?  I just don't think children are ready emotionally, morally or mentally to make those decisions.  I will never understand hunting and I certainly will never understand why people think it's a great thing for children to do.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

kwillia said:
			
		

> It can be done...
> 
> My brother is... has been since the age of 17. Reads all labels, doesn't eat anything with meat byproducts in it either.... no gelatin, no lard, etc.
> 
> He doesn't wear leather. Doesn't kill rodents or insects.


Besides the obvious, what the difference in killing a living plant and killing a living animal??


----------



## kwillia

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Besides the obvious, what the difference in killing a living plant and killing a living animal??


The 'obvious' is the answer and you know it...


----------



## jwwb2000

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> You're just getting silly now.  My point is I just don't think it's right to take a young impressionable mind, hand it a gun and tell it it's okay to kill.  Goodness knows I have friends and relatives who are hunters but it doesn't mean I just look the other way when I see children being handed guns.  Life is precious and that's what the children need to be taught.  How do you say to a 9 year old, "Okay, go kill the squirrel but leave the cat alone?"  Why is the cat more important than the squirrel, just because you've decided to have a cat for a pet?  I just don't think children are ready emotionally, morally or mentally to make those decisions.  I will never understand hunting and I certainly will never understand why people think it's a great thing for children to do.



You don't eat cats, well most people don't.  Most kids who grow up hunting, know the difference in right and wrong when it comes to killing animals.


----------



## Winn Dixie

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> You don't eat cats, well most people don't.  Most kids who grow up hunting, know the difference in right and wrong when it comes to killing animals.



And you know this because. . .?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> You're just getting silly now. I'm the silly one???    My point is I just don't think it's right to take a young impressionable mind, hand it a gun and tell it it's okay to kill. That's your opinion.   Goodness knows I have friends and relatives who are hunters but it doesn't mean I just look the other way when I see children being handed guns. I bet they tell you to STFU too.  Life is precious and that's what the children need to be taught. Who says he's not teaching his kids life is precious??  How do you say to a 9 year old, "Okay, go kill the squirrel but leave the cat alone?" You say: "Okay, go kill the squirrel but leave the cat alone. We don't eat cats in the USA"   Why is the cat more important than the squirrel, just because you've decided to have a cat for a pet? See above.    I just don't think children are ready emotionally, morally or mentally to make those decisions. Again, that's YOUR opinion.  You don't know his kid. I do. Based on your posts, she's smarter than you. I will never understand hunting and I certainly will never understand why people think it's a great thing for children to do. Because it's over your head. Let it go.


----------



## Winn Dixie

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

>



You're right, hunting must be over my head because I just don't get it.


----------



## jwwb2000

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> And you know this because. . .?



I grew up in a house where hunting was the thing to do, especially deer, squirrel, dove, quail, duck, ect.  I was taught at a very young age how to shoot, what to shoot and what NOT to shoot.  I didn't go around the neighborhood killing dogs and cats just for the fun of it.  I would have gotten my azz tore up because that isn't what was acceptable, still isn't imo.


----------



## kwillia

To lighten the mood... let me tell you a true story from the life of kwillia....

My son has a friend who's family has chickens. They collect the eggs and sell them.  He came home after spending the weekend there and was raving about how delicious the eggs were at breakfast and said I need to start getting my eggs from them from now on.  I replied, "Are you kidding me? I'm not buying those eggs! Those eggs come from a chicken butt, I get my eggs from the store!"


----------



## itsbob

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> Goodness knows I have friends and relatives who are hunters but it doesn't mean I just look the other way when I see children being handed guns.  Life is precious and that's what the children need to be taught.


AS you reach for another Burger off of the grill...

Kids should be taught that thrre is more to eating then going to the grocery store.. there is more to putting food on the table then running your ATM card through the slot in the check out line.

SOMEONE has to do the "dirty" work to get your food there, or you can do it yourself.

You kill what you eat, and you eat what you kill..


----------



## kwillia

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> I grew up in a house where hunting was the thing to do, especially deer, squirrel, dove, quail, duck, ect.  I was taught at a very young age how to shoot, what to shoot and what NOT to shoot.  I didn't go around the neighborhood killing dogs and cats just for the fun of it.  I would have gotten my azz tore up because that isn't what was acceptable, still isn't imo.


 All hunting families that I know personally live by the same rule.


----------



## itsbob

kwillia said:
			
		

> To lighten the mood... let me tell you a true story from the life of kwillia....
> 
> My son has a friend who's family has chickens. They collect the eggs and sell them.  He came home after spending the weekend there and was raving about how delicious the eggs were at breakfast and said I need to start getting my eggs from them from now on.  I replied, "Are you kidding me? I'm not buying those eggs! Those eggs come from a chicken butt, I get my eggs from the store!"


Now that there is funny!!


----------



## jwwb2000

Oh and I wanted to add this.....

For fun and to practice shooting, I shot at cans, water filled milk containers, paper targets, ect.  I never shot at houses nor at people.  

Safety was always #1 when hunting or just having fun with targets.


----------



## desertrat

I started going with my Dad when I was about 5. Didn't hunt until I was 10, but by that time you know what is for shooting and what isn't. I think if anything hunting gives you respect for life. Doesn't mean you don't shoot it, clean it, cook it and eat it. You just respect it while you are doing those things.


----------



## desertrat

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> I have friends who's kids were born and raised in Alaska, never had cow meat in their life (grew up on Bear and Elk).
> 
> they couldnt stand store Hamburgers/steaks to fatty and didnt taste right to them


I don't think we had any store bought meat until I was about 9. It was deer, antelope, rabbit and trout.


----------



## desertrat

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> Grew up in Germany, best friends dad was a Jägermeister (not only a good alchohol it also means Master Hunter) and we used to eat this all the time
> 
> MmMm Hassenfeffer Link


Looks good. 
Whatever you do never try to cook and eat a desert jackrabbit. They are so tough I'm suprised a .22 could penetrate. I tried stew and chili simmered for hours. That is all.


----------



## huntr1

gumby said:
			
		

> We don't hunt for trophys. Thats a bonus. We hunt for food and sport. Top of the food chain.


:fixed: and


----------



## gumby

desertrat said:
			
		

> I started going with my Dad when I was about 5. Didn't hunt until I was 10, but by that time you know what is for shooting and what isn't. I think if anything hunting gives you respect for life. Doesn't mean you don't shoot it, clean it, cook it and eat it. You just respect it while you are doing those things.


  My point exactly. She has respect for life.


----------



## sockgirl77

itsbob said:
			
		

> So what do you eat??
> 
> Are you a 100% vegetarian??


I just read this thread for the first time. Did she ever answer this? I think that she ignored it.


----------



## sockgirl77

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> She ignored it multiple times, probably because it would be hard for her to say hunting is bad, while reaching for the Bacon Cheeseburger


Probably. I have issues with guns. They scare me. I've never held or touched one. I will not be buying my son one. I do not believe in buying kids toys guns either. Well, atleast not ones that look real. There are too many other educational toys that he can play with. However, I eat meat. Someone needs to kill animals so that I can munch on my deer jerky every winter. So, I'm staying out of this one. I'm not going to sit here like that dumbass and sound like a hypocrit blah blahing over Bambi and Thumper killing when chomping on jerky. :shrug:


----------



## sockgirl77

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> different strokes, but at least your not a hypocrit about any of it
> 
> deer chili is good too!


Yes it is. So is deermeat spaghetti. Damn, now I'm hungry.


----------



## gumby

Well, she went dove hunting with me this evening. She killed 3 birds. All clean shots. No cripples. I was so proud. Charles Daly fit her perfectly and now she can't wait for tomorrows hunt. Damn I'm proud.    (Tear drips from cheek)


----------



## kwillia

gumby said:
			
		

> Well, she went dove hunting with me this evening. She killed 3 birds. All clean shots. No cripples. I was so proud. Charles Daly fit her perfectly and now she can't wait for tomorrows hunt. Damn I'm proud.    (Tear drips from cheek)


I had lunch with your sister today...


----------



## Mikeinsmd

kwillia said:
			
		

> I had lunch with your sister today...


Watch this one Gumby!!!


----------



## Mikeinsmd

gumby said:
			
		

> Well, she went dove hunting with me this evening. She killed 3 birds. All clean shots. No cripples. I was so proud. Charles Daly fit her perfectly and now she can't wait for tomorrows hunt. Damn I'm proud.    (Tear drips from cheek)


Remind her I'm her favorite uncle!!!


----------



## gumby

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Remind her I'm her favorite uncle!!!



Wanna go tomorrow?? I'll pick you up at noon. There were at least 50 birds on the lines when we got there.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

gumby said:
			
		

> Wanna go tomorrow?? I'll pick you up at noon. There were at least 50 birds on the lines when we got there.


Can't. I'm in a poker run tomorrow.  We'll get together.  Prolly be winterizing the boat soon.


----------



## CMC122

I think it's awesome you take your daughter hunting!  My first gun was a 410 and I can't wait to get it back one day from the parents   I always loved being able to go out with my Dad and he loved telling everyone what a good shot I was  Heck, I think he still talks about it 

One day when I'm not so tied up with raising kids I'm going to take it back up again


----------



## jazz lady

**bump for Morgie**



			
				kwillia said:
			
		

> To lighten the mood... let me tell you a true story from the life of kwillia....
> 
> My son has a friend who's family has chickens. They collect the eggs and sell them.  He came home after spending the weekend there and was raving about how delicious the eggs were at breakfast and said I need to start getting my eggs from them from now on.  I replied, "Are you kidding me? I'm not buying those eggs! Those eggs come from a chicken butt, I get my eggs from the store!"


----------



## itsbob

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> There are too many other educational toys that he can play with. :


Oh yeah, your kids friends are going to be calling YOU the cool parent!!


----------



## Wickedwrench

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> Doesn't make it right now, does it?  I just can't imagine being 12 years old and wanting to kill animals -- maybe it's just me.  We worry about people like Jeffrey Dalmer (sp?) who killed the family kittens, but we don't worry when we hand them a gun, show them how to use it and then say have at it?


 
This is still the most ignorant statement that I have ever read here.
This old thread should be bronzed for future generations.


----------



## DrummerRob

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> She wants to kill bambi and the bird of peace?



im a hunter too and also a member of PETA...

( people for the eating of tasty animals )

deer burger is better for you than beef burger less fat and not all the added chemicals


----------



## DrummerRob

i cant believe that people eat only vegetables

those poor helpless defenseless oxygen breathing plants

i guess cutting the grass is mass execution

dont poison those poor defenseless dandelions and crabgrass

oh no you chopped that carrot into a thousand pieces

vegetarian, old indian word for bad hunter


----------



## DrummerRob

Winn Dixie said:
			
		

> She wants to kill bambi and the bird of peace?



winn dixie do you eat meat?


----------



## bohman

DrummerRob said:
			
		

> vegetarian, old indian word for bad hunter


----------

